
Schneier on Security: Technology Shouldn't Give Big Brother a Head Start - stakent
http://www.schneier.com/essay-281.html
======
chrischen
I'm pretty sure the Green Dam is still withdrawn:
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2009/08...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2009/08/16/AR2009081601697.html)

And apparently it was stolen technology from a US firm:
[http://www.tgdaily.com/business-and-law-features/45303-us-
fi...](http://www.tgdaily.com/business-and-law-features/45303-us-firm-sues-
china-over-green-dam-code)

And of course said firm was cyber-attacked afterwards.

------
andrewcooke
strange this old article is on the front page; people might be also interested
in <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1072995> which takes this idea in a
slightly different direction (ie big brother helps crooks) which was news to
me (see my comment there).

